# Towards Inner Peace



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Hi All!, Does anyone have the schedule for Towards Inner Peace? I have no idea what I did with it


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SOS, happy New Year.







Marilyn I believe can help with this and I am sure she will see this very soon.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks eric, Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi SOS, I have both emailed you and PMed you with the TIP schedule; it can't be posted. Take care, and Happy New Year!


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Thanks Marilyn! I really appreciate it, I got both. Happy New Year!


----------

